# Bilder zusammenfügen



## Wisie (6. April 2008)

Hallo Leute, 
ich bin neu hier & habe schon eine Frage:
Gibt in PS die Möglichkeit 2 Bilder zu einem zusammenzufügen. Ich weiß, dass es da verschiedene Programme gibt, eins davon habe ich ausprobiert, war aber mit dem Ergebnis unzufrieden.
Wäre nett, wenn mir einer helfen könnte und mir eine genaue Beschreibung der Arbeitsschritte geben könnte.

Danke!
Wisie


----------



## Luna1000 (6. April 2008)

Hallo Wisie,

wie meinst Du das mit 2 Bilder zusammenfügen? Sollen sie einfach nebeneinander angeordnet werden? Willst Du Ein Gegenstand des einen Bildes in das andere Bild einfügen? Wenn Du es etwas genauer erklärst kann ich Die vielleicht helfen.

Grüße


----------



## Wisie (8. April 2008)

Danke für Die Nachricht!
Ich habe 2 Panoramabilder geschossen, es gibt einen Teil, den beide Bilder gemeinsam haben, nun will ich diese beiden Bilder zusammenfügen.
Ich hoffe auf baldige Antwort.
Schon mal vielen Dank im voraus!!
Wisie


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. April 2008)

Ist es denn wirklich so schwer, die Suchfunktion zu benutzen? *seufz*

=> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/310002-fotos-ineinander-verschmelzen-lassen.html


----------

